# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Need a measuring spoon to be modeled and printed

## temphere

Hey

I need a measuring spoon to be modeled and then printed for me. It will be used to mixing baby formula so I need it to be from a food safe material (noting crazy - it mixes dry powder)

I don't really care how it looks or what color it is. I need it to hold exactly 26.4 grams and for the diameter of the spoon to be no larger than 2". 

Please pm me with how much would you like to be paid for this? need it shipped to Brooklyn NY. 

Thank you!

----------


## curious aardvark

why not simply buy one from a shop ? 

Also without knowing the density and volume of the baby formula, it's impossible to work out the volume of the spoon needed.

The design and print are not the issue :-) 

Although things like how long  a handle you want would be good to know.

The other thing you need to be aware of is that most of the people round here don't believe 3d printed items are safe for food useage. So unlikely any would make you one. 

And again - why can't you buy one from  a shop ?

I've got enough antibacterial filament to make one, but you're not exactly talking small change. 

One thing you could do. 
measure a set volume of your baby formula, then measure the same volume of skimmed dried milk (which is cheap and easy to get).
And weigh them both. That at least gives us a frame of reference to start working with.

----------


## curious aardvark

this the kind of thing you looking for:

babyspoon1.jpg
babyspoon2.jpg
babyspoon3.jpg
I can make the scoop part pretty much any volume you like . Also the whole thing can be printed at any size.

But you'll have to determine the volume you need.
the outer size of that scoop are 50mm diameter x 40 deep. 
The idea is you scoop and level flat to the top. That way you can pretty much guarentee identical scoops every time. 

Might print one anyway, I'm getting good at this quick design process :-)

----------

